

Bloomberg Beta Continues Its Data-Based Outreach Targeting Future Founders - jooukish
http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/27/bloomberg-beta-continues-its-data-based-outreach-targeting-future-founders/

======
richardbrevig
Their premise is the most likely to found a company? This seems fairly
misguided...what about succeeding at the venture? If all they're looking for
are people that want to be founders, there are thousands here, on /r/startups,
and a multitude of other sources. This must be some type of publicity stunt.
Because otherwise I'm not sure why the criteria that they haven't founded one
yet is necessary.

------
markbnj
I wonder if any of the recipients decide to become a founder because they get
an email from Bloomberg telling them they're a founder?

------
7Figures2Commas
Dear sir or madam,

You have been chosen to potentially receive a large sum of cash.

Before I explain, I realize this note comes out of the blue. I lead the
investment fund for Nelson Titi Ayodele, former king of the Republic of
Democratic People's Republic of the Outer and Inner Congo. He has been
frustrated that the market for startup investments is so competitive and
dealflow is hard to come by. His family is relying on him to make investments
in the next Instagrams and Chatsnaps so that he can build a new hospitals to
treat victims of the war on 32-ounce sodas.

So, over the past few months, we've been scraping LinkedIn and the
Crunchbases, putting together lists of people who work in the technology
industry at top companies. We know that many of them are tired of making their
bosses rich, so instead we would like to make you rich.

According to our advanced statistical analysis, if we offer you a large sum of
cash to start a company, you are 1000.5% more likely to start a company.

Of the thousands of people who work in the tech industry in SF or NY who might
want to start a tech company, we have selected you to receive this special
offer because you are the best but your urgent reply is necessary. To accept
this offer, you must attend a special dinner at which time we will discuss the
deposit of a large sum of money into the bank account of a Delaware
corporation we form on your behalf. The cost of the dinner is just $500 of
your time.

I look forward to your acceptance of this offer.

Sincerely,

Brother Dr. Peter Dikeibo

Chief Officers of the Investments Committeee

Ayodele LP

